# hypo fit



## hellbell84 (Dec 15, 2015)

hi folks - had an epic hypo last night which resulted in a seizure, quite possibly the most violent and scary one I have had since being diabetic (14 years)

im only 10 weeks at the moment but should I contact the midwife unit? has anyone had a fit and had any repercussions when it comes to little bump?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2015)

No personal experience, hellbell, but very sorry to hear this  I would imagine it's worth mentioning any such event to the midwife unit, just so they are in full possession of the facts. Any idea what may have triggered it?


----------



## Cleo (Dec 15, 2015)

sounds awful HellBell, hope you are are ok.  I agree with Northener - I don't think you'll lose anything by telling them and at least that way it will be on record, so they're aware of everything.  
I was always told that its the sustained highs that can be damaging to bubs.  The reason they don't "like" it when you have hypos is more to do with the potential consequences i.e. tripping and falling over etc. (so not to do with the effect of low BGs on baby.) 
do you have a glucagon kit ?


----------



## Redkite (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes, do mention it just in case.  Also, why not speak to your DSN or diabetic pregnancy specialist.  The pregnancy hormones in the first trimester that cause morning sickness etc are known to cause low blood sugars also.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 16, 2015)

Not many people know what a real bad hypo is like. I am a reasonably fit bloke & when I go "nutty hypo" get out of the way !  You are fighting for survival arnt you.  Really good luck with things


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 16, 2015)

Had a hypo last week that resulted in a seizure, but no bump, I'm well past that. I agree that you should tell the midwife and your DSN, just in case and so that they can reassure you.


----------

